# Pug 207 GT HDI



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Pug 207 GT HDI Blog*

My first post in a while. Had the car nearly 2 years and decided to start a progress thread. Now the weathers warmed up a little i had the chance to get the car looking tidy again and in a condition i was happy with. Nothing special, mainly AG products by hand and finished with a combo of AG EGP and Dodo juice supernatural wax.

It was also a good excuse to try a new camera lens out at sunrise this morning and work on my photography skills

No before pictures, just the results. Feel free to insult :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Top two pictures are smashing.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks very clean, like the pics, any more of inside/engine bay?


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks. Not currently but will sort some out soon


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Top work mate


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

lovely matey!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great! My wife has one, very nice to drive!:thumb:


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, i find the ride a little harsh on the poor roads we have here but once on a smooth surface its like been on rails.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car looking great and the photographs aren't bad either although the second one has a bit of a halo around the roof 😃


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

yea i think i got a little carried away with the film effects. do you have a thread on that RCZ? looks good.


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

ibiza55 said:


> Looks very clean, like the pics, any more of inside/engine bay?


Found 1 interior pic. still not had chance to take any more.



Took this too.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Love the last photo, looks spot on! :thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice car what is the spec on these engine wise? Does the GT mean its fairly sporty in terms of performance etc? Brilliant photography by the way!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

pug207 said:


> yea i think i got a little carried away with the film effects. do you have a thread on that RCZ? looks good.


Hi, here's a link to the detail I did on the RCZ when I got it last April 😃

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303733


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great car! 

Happy owner of one to same engine, but only with 5 doors


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

hi wout rs. i guess from your picture you have been round the nurburgring? how did you get on with that?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking good, cracking pictures!


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nick-ST said:


> Very nice car what is the spec on these engine wise? Does the GT mean its fairly sporty in terms of performance etc? Brilliant photography by the way!


Hi nick, yea the GT is the trim spec, fairly sporty (for a diesel). half leather seats, climate control, auto lights/wipers. engine wise 110bhp and 180 lb/ft. only 5 speed though, think the later ones had 6. could do with a decent remap and getting FAP filter in the exhaust removed. Other than that its typical french. handles well and even likes a bit of lift-off oversteer :thumb:


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Hi, here's a link to the detail I did on the RCZ when I got it last April 😃
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303733


interesting read. colour suits it. such a good looking car although i think i prefer the front end of your other RCZ though.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice car !love the clocks pic !


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a problem........ a friend bought this at xmas and he finally let me have a "drive" in it last night. so much power. wheel spin in 3rd on a dry road. mental. 

really want one but not sure i could live with the MPG though. 



i think the pug felt left out


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

enc said:


> Nice car !love the clocks pic !


thanks ENC, nbeen reading through your own thread. i nearly bought mine in your colour. i remember you from 207oc. i dont use the owners site much anymore.


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

lowered in photoshop


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

pug207 said:


> hi wout rs. i guess from your picture you have been round the nurburgring? how did you get on with that?


Yes, I have been driving it once a year since I have the car.

it's funny to go on the Ring with this car. But after 5 laps you are done with it.
it's not the car to drive it on there. On the straighter areas it lacks power and the difference in height (especially the part to the caroussel) make the car very slow there.
Else the areas with lot of turns are more fun, you can get the most of them!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

pug207 said:


>


Cars look really good!.


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Cars look really good!.


Thanks matey


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> Yes, I have been driving it once a year since I have the car.
> 
> it's funny to go on the Ring with this car. But after 5 laps you are done with it.
> it's not the car to drive it on there. On the straighter areas it lacks power and the difference in height (especially the part to the caroussel) make the car very slow there.
> Else the areas with lot of turns are more fun, you can get the most of them!


Is it as slippy in the rain as it looks on youtube?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, it's slippy (even when it doesn't rain)

I almost lost the car once, on one off my first laps!

It was a foggy november day. The track opened already 2 hours later because of the fog.
After a km of 3 I overtook a Suzuki Swift Sport and the next corner I take I lose control of the back. The car was sliding, but I managed to take back control before I hit the grass or fence! Luckely!


That day I didn't go back on track  my heart was bouncing like crazy wen this happened.


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

i would love to go one day but its a long jorney for me. think i need a remap before even thinking of going.


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Good choice of car, I also own a white 207  pics look stunning :thumb: well done


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and looks a nice car


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks bazz. Were you on 207oc steph? The pics seem to have blurred once ive uploaded them with photobucket. Not sure why though?


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

pug207 said:


> Thanks bazz. Were you on 207oc steph? The pics seem to have blurred once ive uploaded them with photobucket. Not sure why though?


I am yes 

Use tinypic instead I find photobucket makes pics look shocking too


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks, will have a look now.


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

looking good!

also have a 207 here, highly tuned gti though.


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

dunfyguy said:


> looking good!
> 
> also have a 207 here, highly tuned gti though.


Sounds good, any pics?


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

No big updates, just a check-in really. Serviced, MOT'd, taxed and insured over the last couple of weeks. Had a problem with a lumpy surging idle so blocked off the EGR valve and all is fine now. Also had a vibrating airbox due to a missing rubber grommit. The horn turned into a squeal too so had to buy another one. Couple of small bits and pieces bought but not added yet, will update in time. Just been enjoying a few good driving roads recently like the Woodhead Pass. (A628) Took a couple of mucky shots. Hoping to drive the Buttertubs in the yorkshire dales and the EVO Triangle in Wales soon.





Oh yea, removed the yellow fogs too, just because.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Pics show it off very nicely


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Got a few jobs done this week so far. Refitted the engine undertray with mans 2nd best friend....zip ties...the original bolts and captive nuts had rusted/seized/broke.

Bought some Auto Finesse Mint Rims to try. Took the wheels off, fully cleaned, clayed and polished and then gave them two layers inside and out. Really nice wax to work with and hopefully the durability will be reasonable. Refitted with new nut covers.



Gave the interior a good scrub up with Autoglym Interior Shampoo and Vinyl and Rubber Care.



Covers fitted and wheels filthy after just 200 miles but i guess its a good test for the Mint Rims.



Bought and fitted some mudflaps, not 100% sure on them but keeps the muck down a little.



insults welcome


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Today was a spare day so i decided to scratch an itch ive had for a while.....

The Evo Triangle :driver:

For anybody interested.....

http://www.greatestdrivingroads.com/great_roads/The_Evo_Triangle.html

Its made up of the A5, A543 and B4501. I approached the triangle from from the B5105 which is also an amazing road. the triangle itself goes around the Llyn Brenig Reservoir and visitor center with cafe. Beautiful scenery but its all about the roads really. Can highly recomend it to anyone interested in a good driving road. Whats also good is that the majority of the triangle is very enjoyable and challenging enough even at a legal 60mph, so theres a little less worrying about Mr Plod catching you speeding.

A few pics from the Evo Triangle, Believe it or not the car was gleaming when i set off 









Next road trip could be the buttertubs pass, yorkshire dales. Has anybody done this and know of any local places of interest?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice, I recognize the long straight from the analogue supercar video


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Except it took me a lot longer to get down that straight haha


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Awesome work!!

And the machine.. whow!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Very nice, i have a very similar spec 207 in petrol form!


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

What is your feedback on the mudflaps!? I am thinking on getting them for the same reason as you (mud and debries)..

By the way if you want to give a lot at my car here's a Dodo Juice Topic..
http://forum.dodojuice.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1460

Cheers!!!


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

They seem to stop the water spray swirling up the back as much. dont get the moulded ones though as they cut into your paint with time. ive got the blade type ones. Just had a read of your thread, very nice clean example you got there  Ive just bought some of those aplicator pads thats you have.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

We have the moulded flaps on ours and they're completely fine. :thumb:


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Well, thanks for your comments!!

Looks like I'll buy it them!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice ride. Always had a crush for Peugeot hatchback. 
Was on the lookout for a black or white GT 207 

Your post just made me tilt towards a white one


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you, always good to hear. their not too bad, just have to learn to accept that its french and that things will be put together in a french way


----------

